# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  No Smoking!

## Ilkay

Can someone tell me how to say "No Smoking!" in Scandinavian languages?

----------


## Zhenya

Swedish: R

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

(finnish isn't a scandinavian language   :: , but they guy probably would want to know it in finnish too, so we let it go   ::   ) 
Norwegian: R

----------


## Zhenya

> finnish isn't a scandinavian language

 interpretation issue...

----------


## Kamion

Not really. It

----------


## Zhenya

Yes denmark has lots of mountains!  ::    

> Finland, the Faroe Islands, and Iceland are sometimes counted as parts of Scandinavia. 
> In a German mindset, Norway, Sweden and Finland are usually included, but Denmark is not.

 I conscider it Scandinavian (maybe wrongly so, logically) but many Finns I know do so aswell, perhaps it's from historical aspects)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, yes, the Finns do like to consider them as Scandinavians, but historically, linguistically, ethnically and geographicly they are wrong  ::  But they are considered Nordic! But that ain't good enough, is it?

----------


## Zhenya

hehe, no that just doesn't do it for me!  ::

----------

*Tupakointi kielletty* is far more common.

----------

贵站不错 友情连接吗？  铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载手机铃声免费下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载手机铃声手机铃声下载免费铃声下载mp3铃声mp3铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载免费手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声下载三星手机铃声特效铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载和弦铃声下载诺基亚铃声下载铃声下载midi铃声波导手机铃声下载mp3手机铃声midi铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声特效铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载mp3手机铃声下载移动铃声下载mid铃声下载cdma手机铃声下载mid铃声nokia铃声下载搞笑铃声qq铃声原唱铃声下载诺基亚3100铃声下载和旋铃声nec手机铃声下载单音铃声手机铃声免费下载海尔手机铃声下载单音铃声下载tcl铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声铃声下载 手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载彩信彩信相册彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信手机图片下载手机图片手机待机图片待机图片彩信动画移动彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载彩信铃声手机彩信图片qq彩信铃声铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载三星手机铃声下载和弦铃声诺基亚铃声下载诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声和弦铃声三星铃声铃声下载 371m彩信midi铃声midi铃声下载特效铃声下载原唱铃声qq铃声mp3手机铃声诺基亚3100铃声下载联想手机铃声下载原唱铃声下载移动铃声下载铃声下载单音铃声搞笑铃声mid铃声下载手机特效铃声单音铃声下载和弦铃声手机铃声图片下载手机特效铃声下载短信铃声移动手机铃声下载手机和弦铃声cect手机铃声下载彩信铃声诺基亚3120铃声下载和旋铃声下载原声铃声下载铃声图片诺基亚免费铃声下载免费和弦铃声下载免费mp3铃声下载免费和弦铃声三星铃声免费下载免费mp3铃声诺基亚免费铃声手机铃声免费下免费铃声图片下载免费特效铃声下载免费三星手机铃声midi铃声免费下载三星免费铃声免费手机和弦铃声诺基亚3100免费铃声和弦铃声下载mp3铃声下载mp3手机铃声手机mp3铃声下载三星手机铃声诺基亚铃声诺基亚手机铃声下载诺基亚手机铃声手机特效铃声手机特效铃声下载移动手机铃声下载移动铃声原唱铃声下载手机原唱铃声下载nokia铃声nokia手机铃声下载nokia手机铃声搞笑铃声下载搞笑手机铃声搞笑手机铃声下载免费搞笑铃声下载nec手机铃声nec免费手机铃声单音铃声下载手机单音铃声下载手机单音铃声波导手机铃声下载波导铃声下载波导手机铃声nokia铃声下载tcl手机铃声下载tcl铃声下载tcl手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声下载摩托罗拉手机铃声摩托罗拉铃声联想手机铃声下载联想手机铃声联想铃声下载lg手机铃声下载lg手机铃声免费下载lg手机铃声海尔手机铃声下载海尔手机铃声海尔铃声下载夏新手机铃声下载夏新手机铃声夏新铃声下载托普手机铃声下载托普手机铃声托普铃声下载迪比特手机铃声下载迪比特铃声下载迪比特手机铃声康佳手机铃声下载康佳手机铃声康佳铃声下载nec手机铃声下载nec铃声下载松下手机铃声下载松下手机铃声松下手机铃声下载铃声飞利浦手机铃声下载飞利浦手机铃声飞利浦铃声下载铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声铃声下载下载铃声手机下载铃声手机铃声下载手机铃声免费铃声下载免费铃声手机铃声免费下载免费手机铃声三星手机铃声下载彩信免费彩信免费彩信下载彩信下载彩信铃声彩信铃声下载彩信图片下载手机彩信下载彩信动画图片待机图片铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载铃声下载彩信彩信下载彩信图片手机彩信免费彩信彩信动画移动彩信彩信铃声三星彩信中国移动彩信免费彩信下载手机彩信下载手机彩信图片免费手机彩信彩信图片下载

----------

66666666666666666  铃声下载 铃声下载 手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载 彩信铃声下载 下载手机彩信 彩信下载 下载彩信 和弦铃声下载 免费铃声 特效铃声 下载手机彩信图片 下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画 免费彩信 下载彩信铃声 下载彩信铃声 下载手机彩信 下载铃声 下载特效铃声    下载铃声 下载铃声 手机铃声 手机铃声下载 下载铃声 免费下载铃声 手机下载铃声 手机铃声下载 免费铃声 铃声下载 铃声下载吧 手机彩信下载吧 手机铃声下载吧 彩信下载吧 免费下载铃声 手机彩信下载吧 手机待机彩图下载三星手机下载 三星彩信下载    铃声 铃声下载手机铃声下载 手机铃声下载 铃声彩信下载 彩信铃声下载 下载手机彩信 彩信下载 下载彩信 和弦铃声下载 免费铃声 特效铃声 下载手机彩信图片 下载彩信动画 下载彩信动画 免费彩信下载彩信铃声 下载彩信铃声 下载手机彩信 下载铃声 下载特效铃声

----------


## Dov

In Norwegian it's r

----------

